# Two by Two



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Hey, folks, I have to make a quilt by this fall on the theme "Two By Two"

Here's what the challenge rules say: *Combinations, Couples, Duos, Twosomes, Partners, This Challenge is designed to stretch your creative talents. Think about ordinary things that come in twos; famous couples, words, food, colors, places, combos, or whatever duos come to mind. You get the idea. The decision is yours! *

I've been doing some of my own brainstorming, but I thought it might be fun to see what the KindleBoarders think up, not to mention I thought y'all would have fun doing it!

So, some obvious ones:
Romeo and Juliet
Nick & Nora (the old timey Nick and Nora, not the modern ones I didn't even know about until today)
salt and pepper
love and marriage (go together like a horse and carriage)

What else fits the theme?

Betsy


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

apples and oranges?

love and money?

love and war?

yellow and blue (make green)?

cats and dogs (raining like)?

war and peace?

death and taxes? [okay, i admit, i'm tired...]


----------



## Carol Hanrahan (Mar 31, 2009)

Twins
Noah's Ark


----------



## Addie (Jun 10, 2009)

Salt and lime 
Mickey and Minnie
Sonny and Cher
Adam and Eve
Bert and Ernie
Beauty and the Beast
Rocky and Bullwinkle
Milk and cookies
Cowboy and Indians
Sugar and spice
Black and white


----------



## Shayne Parkinson (Mar 19, 2010)

Hmm...

Coffee and cream
Bacon and eggs
Lion and lamb
Cat and mouse
Thunder and lightning


----------



## ak rain (Nov 15, 2008)

dos y do  and no  I do not know how to spell that

dos amigos

tag teams

sylvia


----------



## NogDog (May 1, 2009)

Green eggs and ham


----------



## Addie (Jun 10, 2009)

Stars and stripes
Bonnie and Clyde
Thelma and Louise
Tom and Jerry
Starsky and Hutch
Pen and sword (okay, maybe that's a stretch?)
Anthony and Cleopatra
Lady and the tramp
Batman and Robin
Kermit and Ms. Piggy
Peaches and cream
Trick or treat
Biscuits and gravy
Buttons and bows
Rags and riches
Robin Hood and Maid Marion
Peanut Butter and Jelly
Butch and Sundance
Champagne and caviar
Pride and prejudice
Cain and Abel
Lois and Clark
Scratch and sniff
Cops and robbers
Dr. Jekyll and Mr. Hyde
Ben and Jerry
Kit and Kaboodle
Lucy and Ricky (or Lucy and Desi)
Jack and Jill


----------



## NogDog (May 1, 2009)

Tristan and Isolde (I'm trying to think of pairs less likely to be picked by others.  )


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

Who is the modern Nick and Nora?  
deb


----------



## MAGreen (Jan 5, 2009)

Wine and cheese
Fish and chips
Chips and dip
April showers and May flowers
Tea and cookies
Mom and Dad
Yin and Yang


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

drenee said:


> Who is the modern Nick and Nora?
> deb


I don't know exactly, but when I was looking for Nick and Nora movies on iTunes, some young imposters showed up. 

Betsy


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

NogDog said:


> Tristan and Isolde (I'm trying to think of pairs less likely to be picked by others.  )


Thanks, NogDog, I was trying to think of those names last night!

Betsy


----------



## Margaret (Jan 1, 2010)

Victoria and Albert
Tracy and Hepburn
Ebony and Ivory
Hugs and Kisses 
X's and O's
Dots and Dashes
Mad Dogs and Englishmen
Saints and Sinners
Angels and Demons
Sodom and Gomorrah


 drenee said:


> Who is the modern Nick and Nora?
> deb


They were characters in a relatively recent book turned movie called _Nick and Nora's Infinite Playlist_.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Margaret said:


> They were characters in a relatively recent book turned movie called _Nick and Nora's Infinite Playlist_.


Yes, that's the movie I saw! Definitely not the ones I was thinking of!

Betsy


----------



## Wisteria Clematis (Oct 29, 2008)

moon and sun
pen and pencil
bells and whistles
heads and tails (uh--no, not the risque meaning)
coffee and tea


----------



## Margaret (Jan 1, 2010)

Romulus and Remus
Chutes and Ladders
Abelard and Heloise
Pink and Blue


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

These are all great!  I've been also thinking of things that come in twos or pairs....

Lovebirds
twins

Betsy


----------



## dollcrazy (Jan 12, 2009)

Wow! You have some great ideas already. I can picture many of these ideas coming alive on a quilt. 

Heaven & Hell
Husband & wife
Mother & child
Sun & moon
Black & white
bagel & cream cheese
Heart & soul
king & queen
flowers & weeds
Bride & Groom


----------



## Margaret (Jan 1, 2010)

The Walrus and the Carpenter
( all right, I have to stop now)


----------



## Wisteria Clematis (Oct 29, 2008)

night and day
two peas in a pod
land and sea
read and write


----------



## NogDog (May 1, 2009)

Margaret said:


> Romulus and Remus
> Chutes and Ladders
> Abelard and Heloise
> Pink and Blue


I saw "Chutes and Ladders" and immediately visualized a quilt based on the game board. I think that would be a great subject. Maybe make a couple mini-quilts for game pieces?


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

There are so many ideas!!!

I'll be sketching off and on for months (making other quilts comes first), so much fun!

I could do a series on this theme....but first I'll have to do the one for the challenge. Keep the ideas coming...

A Chutes & Ladders game quilt would be fun, but the board layout is probably copyrighted...  I could still do a Chutes & Ladders theme using generic chutes and ladders...or base it on puns...love puns....  

Betsy


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Four.  (sorry, math major)

doppelgangers

anything binary: 0 1 0 1, on/off switch, stop/go signal

"the ants go marching two by two"

"one if by land, two if by sea"

A music staff with two note chords on it. . . .can probably find an appropriate piece of music to copy. . . 

. . . or a Bach invention would be cool as it starts in the right hand and then the left hand comes in on the same melody but a measure or two late.  Wicked hard to play well. . .but would make a cool quilt. . . . .


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Wisteria Clematis said:


> night and day


I did a quilt on this theme for a different challenge--we had to interpret an idea in black and white and in color; it could be in the same quilt or in two quilts. This quilt is called "Day and Night."









Unfortunately (or fortunately, really) we can't use an old quilt in this challenge.

Betsy


----------



## Margaret (Jan 1, 2010)

Porgy and Bess
Blue and Gray
Milk and Honey
Peter and Paul
Harvard and Yale
Thunder and Lightning


----------



## NogDog (May 1, 2009)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> There are so many ideas!!!
> 
> I'll be sketching off and on for months (making other quilts comes first), so much fun!
> 
> ...


Actually, as "Snakes and Ladders" at the very least, you should be able to find public domain board art, as the game was introduced in England in the 1890's (according to Wikipedia, anyway).


----------



## vikingwarrior22 (May 25, 2009)

up-doown
left-right
right-wrong
build-destroy
in-out
large-small


----------



## Margaret (Jan 1, 2010)

Dick and Jane
Scrooge and Marly
Simon and Garfunkel
Rodgers and Hammerstein
Sacco and Vanzetti
Cowboys and Indians
Cagney and Lacey
Yogi and Boo-Boo
Kanga and Roo
Gilligan and the Skipper
Jon and Kate (or maybe not)


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Margaret said:


> Jon and Kate (or maybe not)


Not! 

Betsy


----------



## Andra (Nov 19, 2008)

Chocolate and peanut butter


----------



## kdawna (Feb 16, 2009)

jeans and a tee shirt
hamburger and fries
Roy Rogers and Dale Evans
peanut butter and jelly
lock and key
campfire and marshmallows
a promise and a rainbow


----------



## B-Kay 1325 (Dec 29, 2008)

Cowboys and Indians
Chip and Dale
Moon and Stars
Venus and Mars
Fire and Ice


----------



## Maxx (Feb 24, 2009)

David and Goliath
ball and chain


----------



## B-Kay 1325 (Dec 29, 2008)

hands and feet
tweedle dee and tweedle dum (sp?)
Rhett & Scarlet
front and back
shoes and socks
cats and dogs


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

kdawna said:


> peanut butter and jelly





Andra said:


> Chocolate and peanut butter


There wil be no peanut butter quilts, sorry! Yuck!


Betsy


----------



## Andra (Nov 19, 2008)

I was thinking about the colors of a Reese's Peanut Butter Cup - the chocolate color and lighter brown for the PB.


----------



## sjc (Oct 29, 2008)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> I did a quilt on this theme for a different challenge--we had to interpret an idea in black and white and in color; it could be in the same quilt or in two quilts. This quilt is called "Day and Night."
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Holy Crap Batman!! That's gorgeous (as usual)!!
You know my two go together things: Marge and Rita...lol.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Andra said:


> I was thinking about the colors of a Reese's Peanut Butter Cup - the chocolate color and lighter brown for the PB.


Well, yes, I'm sure that would be lovely, but I really don't like peanut butter, not an inspiration for me!!!

Betsy


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

sjc said:


> Holy Crap Batman!! That's gorgeous (as usual)!!
> You know my two go together things: Marge and Rita...lol.


LOL!


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

bow and arrow?


----------



## sjc (Oct 29, 2008)

Bride and Groom
Fork and Spoon
Oreos and Milk
Tea and Crumpets
Batman and Robin

Needle and Thread


----------



## gdae23 (Apr 30, 2009)

Lennon and McCartney
Lerner and Loewe

Fiddle and Banjo

Red and Green (for Christmas)
or
Blue and White (for Hanukkah)

Lemon and Lime
Peas and Carrots
Cheese and crackers
Chocolate and vanilla

Lancelot and Guinevere

Alaska and Hawaii
Australia and New Zealand


The Day and Night quilt is beautiful!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Wow, lots of great ideas here....I'm going to be copying them into my sketchbook to use as jumping off points!

Betsy


----------



## egh34 (Jan 11, 2009)

Wow that is beautiful!

I like the Noah's Ark idea. I had seen one done with the animals all lined up around the edges with the Ark in the middle and they were making their way towards it. Really cool. Wish I had a picture, but it was years ago.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Noah's ark is the first thing I thought of too...part of the challenge, for me, will be to say something new, so I'll have to be very creative if I go in that direction....

Thanks for all the kind words about my little quilt.

Betsy


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

sjc said:


> You know my two go together things: Marge and Rita...lol.


I can see a quilt there! Might have to do a lot of research first.....<hic>

Betsy


----------



## MichelleR (Feb 21, 2009)

Surf and Turf -- one half is an ocean scene and one have is a bucolic scene of farmland.

East and West -- Sunrise and sunset. Or a small town in Asia and a small town in America/other western place. 

Innocence and Wisdom -- a young couple in a grove, trees still saplings, and then as adults, with the trees more mature and grandkids at their feet. Oh, maybe two similar looking dogs in the grove, the latter the descendant of the former.


----------



## sem (Oct 27, 2008)

Well, I think MichelleR deserves a great big star for creativity.  Not only did she come up with great pairs but but cool implementations! Wish I could quilt but...


----------



## B-Kay 1325 (Dec 29, 2008)

Betsy this thread is addicting!!  I don't know how you are going to choose, so many good suggestions.  I love your Night and Day quilt, stunning!!

Oh, here's another thought:  old and new (grandparents and new babies "twins" maybe?)


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

I don't know how I'll choose either.  I have to take the ideas and start doodling, trying to put my own "Betsy" spin on any idea.

Betsy


----------



## sjc (Oct 29, 2008)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> I can see a quilt there! Might have to do a lot of research first.....<hic>
> 
> Betsy


So many go togethers with that one: Salt & Lime, Rocks or Frozen, Tripple Sec and Chambord, Petron or Cuervo...the choices are endless!! Sort of like coloring book and crayons...as long as you don't go out of the lines...


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Aaah, but coloring outside the lines is what I do best!

Betsy


----------



## egh34 (Jan 11, 2009)

Betsy, would love to see you post your layout, and plans for this quilt for us to share in the whole process. I think that would be really cool


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

It'll be awhile...I have several quilts to finish first.  And I'm notoriously closemouthed, usually, about works in progress as I try to make sure the quilt is ME, not someone else's process.  (Always was that way, didn't want the teacher's help in school, wanted to be right or wrong on my own!)  But once I have a firm design (firm being a relative condition, quilts have a way of being what they want to be) I'll share it.  

Betsy


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

sjc said:


> Bride and Groom
> Fork and Spoon
> Oreos and Milk
> Tea and Crumpets
> ...


sjc, I had jotted down Batman and Robin, LOL but not needle and thread, if you can imagine...

and I'll have to look up tea and crumpets...


----------



## rho (Feb 12, 2009)

Rum & Coca Cola  Could open some possibilities. --  one a 40's theme like the song.  Or Carribean colors


----------



## cat616 (Nov 4, 2008)

Dark & Stormy


----------



## rla1996 (Oct 28, 2008)

Twinkies-- they come in pairs.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

OK, you've forced me to admit my secret passion for Twinkies....long unfulfilled.  I can see a funny food quilt starting...

Betsy


----------



## Carol Hanrahan (Mar 31, 2009)

"Bobbies on bicycles, two by two...."


----------



## Tip10 (Apr 16, 2009)

The ants go marching two by two hurrah hurrah!


----------



## Margaret (Jan 1, 2010)

Two peas in a Pod


----------



## sjc (Oct 29, 2008)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Aaah, but coloring outside the lines is what I do best!
> 
> Betsy


That's why you are so darn creative. Maybe you should do a whole bunch of crayons and colored scraps of paper in all shapes and sizes. She who is ever so talented. I'm jealous.


----------



## Brenda Carroll (May 21, 2009)

I got one for you: When does 2 = 31?

Baskins and Robbins!!!


----------



## BTackitt (Dec 15, 2008)

Betsy, as a quilter the first thing I thought of was 2-color quilts. Maybe a classic & revisited in your wonderful style.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

So many ideas.... 

Betsy


----------



## sandypeach (Oct 28, 2008)

...and for us dirty old men on the board:

T&A


----------

